# What color is my rabbit? (photo included)



## EmilyClick28 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi so i have an 11 week old mini lop doe and i can't figure out what color she is. I was thinking maybe a fawn or something? shes kind of a golden creamy tan all over with whitish tips.









okay well i put a pic of the actual rabbit above but i don't think it worked so just to be safe ill try posting some pics i got off of google that look the same as my rabbit:






















so what color is this?


----------



## TAH (Jul 8, 2016)

@Samantha drawz @Bunnylady @BunnyGirl


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 8, 2016)

Cream, fawn or orange depends on breed. Do you know her parents?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 8, 2016)

Fawn. It will only be a cream if it has a slight discoloration in the eye. Fawns and oranges will have the brown eye... it is like determining the difference between black and seal.


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Jul 8, 2016)

promiseacres said:


> Cream, fawn or orange depends on breed. Do you know her parents?



she is a purebred mini lop. yes i have both the parents. the mom is a chestnut agouti, and although i dont have her pedigree i know that her mom was a blue and all 3 of her brothers were blues too. and then the dad is a solid black, and i do have his pedigree. okay i just checked and there is one fawn way way back in the pedigree. so does that mean she's probably a fawn?


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Jul 8, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> Fawn. It will only be a cream if it has a slight discoloration in the eye. Fawns and oranges will have the brown eye... it is like determining the difference between black and seal.



ahhhhhhhh okay so i just went out and checked and yes her eyes are brownish black. okay so i guess she's fawn then. thanks!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 10, 2016)

EmilyClick28 said:


> ahhhhhhhh okay so i just went out and checked and yes her eyes are brownish black. okay so i guess she's fawn then. thanks!


I just learned that trick last fall when I got my first cream since he was the same coloring as my fawn I asked how to tell.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm afraid I've been a bit of a slacker, and haven't yet gotten the newest version of the ARBA Standards of Perfection (they are updated every 5 years), but I've heard that Fawn has been dropped from the Lop Standard, since it's really just a washed-out Orange. In a lot of breeds, Fawn is the name given to the dilute version of Orange (and has the gray eyes to prove it), but in the Lop Color Guide, that's a Cream. If what I've heard is true, then either Fawn will no longer be the name of a color (and Lops meeting that description will just be Oranges with poor color) or else it will become an unshowable color. Does anyone have the 2016 - 2020 standard, to check and see if what I've heard is correct?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 10, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> I'm afraid I've been a bit of a slacker, and haven't yet gotten the newest version of the ARBA Standards of Perfection (they are updated every 5 years), but I've heard that Fawn has been dropped from the Lop Standard, since it's really just a washed-out Orange. In a lot of breeds, Fawn is the name given to the dilute version of Orange (and has the gray eyes to prove it), but in the Lop Color Guide, that's a Cream. If what I've heard is true, then either Fawn will no longer be the name of a color (and Lops meeting that description will just be Oranges with poor color) or else it will become an unshowable color. Does anyone have the 2016 - 2020 standard, to check and see if what I've heard is correct?


I don't know hadnt heard of that! In the French Lop community the top breeders call all oranges fawns to avoid scrutiny.


----------

